# Antivirus For Linux



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2008)

hey.................can any1 here plz suggest me a good antivirus for linux.........
I'm using OpenSUSE 10.3 (given on DIGIT DVD).........Plz provide me the download link...........n ya it must b free..........I don't want any pay versions.................Do Avast hav their any Linux versions.............


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

Why do you need it man? I dont think there's any use unless you are a security paranoid.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2008)

Why even bother? Linux is very safe. Just delete the memories of adware, malware and their cousins and chilll and learn Suse. Best of Luck!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 4, 2008)

"Linux Virus"  looks like a  oxymoron to me.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG!not again!


> One of the most common questions I hear new Linux users ask is "What program should I use for virus protection?" Many of them lose faith in me as a source of security information when I reply, "None." But you really don't need to fear malware on your new platform, thanks to the way Linux is built.
> Savvy Windows users have to watch their virus checkers as closely as the head nurse in the ICU keeps an eye on patient monitors. Often, the buzz in the Windows security world is about which protection-for-profit firm was the first to discover and offer protection for the _malware du jour_ -- or should I say _malware de l'heure_? The only thing better than having backed the winning Super Bowl team come Monday morning at the office coffeepot is having the virus checker you use be the one winning the malware sweepstakes that weekend. If a rogue program finds a crack in your Windows armor, paying $200 per infection to have your machine scrubbed and sanitized by the local goon^H^H^H^H geek squad not only helps to reinforce the notion that you have to have malware protection, but that it has to be the right protection, too. The malware firms are aware of this, and all of their advertising plays upon the insecurity fears of Windows users and the paranoia that results. Chronic exposure and vulnerability to malware has conditioned Windows users to accept this security tax.
> It's no wonder, then, that when Windows users are finally able to break their chains and experience freedom on a Linux desktop, they stare at me in disbelief when I tell them to lay that burden down. They are reluctant to stop totin' that load. They have come to expect to pay a toll for a modicum of security.


READON! 
*Linux.com :: Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed*


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 4, 2008)

There is antivirus available for Linux servers, for scanning for windows viruses.  Don't think that's of much use to you. If you are really paranoid just keep your SuSE updated through online updates, that's the best virus protection you'll get.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

AVs in Linux servers are for finding win viruses dudooles!


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2008)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> hey.................can any1 here plz suggest me a good antivirus for linux.........
> I'm using OpenSUSE 10.3 (given on DIGIT DVD).........Plz provide me the download link...........n ya it must b free..........I don't want any pay versions.................Do Avast hav their any Linux versions.............



Avast has a Linux version. Check here: *www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html and its free.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^wow!still people cant get off their windows habits=-go On!install AV,what next?.most prolly new linux users will be googling for softwares rather than looking on Synaptic manager for easy.

also before installing AV,just look at the bottom of this thread for how many AV posts are answered/


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ I know about avast Linux since a year but that doesn't mean I have installed it or I am using it. I just posted it because he wanted to know about avast Linux and I hadn't googled.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

idiotic thing. who installs AVs in Linux ? huh


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't install AV, Firewall, Anti Spywares in Windows also.  Why you want one on *nix? 

The AVs available for Linux is for protecting Windows users. Aayush wrote this article: Antivirus applications - Do you need them?


> There is antivirus software for Mac OS X, dear readers, but it is there to protect the virus from entering the pond, not to protect the ocean where it can do no harm. The antivirus applications on Mac OS X only seek to prevent you from sending infected files to your Windows using friends. These applications have definitions that enable them to detect Windows viruses and flag them down, not prevent them from harming Mac OS X.



Replace Mac OS X with *nix (Suse, in your case).


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

Firewalls are required regardless of what OS it is.
As to OP, there's ClamAV with a frontend KlamAV.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

Dude, do other productive things apart from installing a Antivirus,Spyware etc.

Simply None of the windows viruses are effective on Linux, so enjoy
Now no tension, Forget What virus are
its a windows only thing


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 5, 2008)

No antivirus needed for linux as simple as that.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Simply None of the windows viruses are effective on Linux, so enjoy


 Well, I can run a few of them.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Well, I can run a few of them.


example?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2008)

Linux is secure.. then why we have to install security updates?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> Linux is secure.. then why we have to install security updates?


Correction: Linux *relatively* secure than others


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

You dont need any kind of antivirus for linux . Thats all.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> Linux is secure.. then why we have to install security updates?


 That's expected from VB programmer 
C'mon as a programmer you should know the answer better. There can never be bug free programs, beyond some simple hello world and such. Also, there can be many other loopholes in the security of the system. 
And never under-estimate the power of human minds, it's the biggest loophole there is and no security policy can fully protect from it.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> That's expected from VB programmer
> C'mon as a programmer you should know the answer better. There can never be bug free programs, beyond some simple hello world and such. Also, there can be many other loopholes in the security of the system.
> And never under-estimate the power of human minds, it's the biggest loophole there is and no security policy can fully protect from it.


Yes Exactly.. I know the answer, I deleberately asked the question so that we can debate more on this. lets hear more from you guys. And what about SUID executables? SUID programs can be used to harm a computer isnt it?

How does a computer get infected or hacked be it windows or *nix? .. this is also a delebrate question.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I don't install AV, Firewall, Anti Spywares in Windows also.  Why you want one on *nix?
> 
> The AVs available for Linux is for protecting Windows users. Aayush wrote this article: Antivirus applications - Do you need them?
> 
> ...


mac is next to win in virus infestation, though much more secure.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yes Exactly.. I know the answer, I deleberately asked the question so that we can debate more on this. lets hear more from you guys. And what about SUID executables? SUID programs can be used to harm a computer isnt it?


yeah they can be


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

and for all those guys who think linux is the most secure, remember that despite being one of the most secore OSes around(all distros, read Linux/BSDs are falling under the most secure catogary today), there can always be a possibility of its being hacked and human errors being exploited to infect the victim. I could for example, post a shel script online and tell you to run it, after entering root password, and claim that it really boosts the system performance. In reality, it may contain a loop that gets executed everytime an pp is opened and slow the system, or delete important files, or even worse, install an app that sends private data to somebody elsewere. All we can do is to have watchful eyes, use software from only trusted sources, make a sandbox machine via VMWare and test apps, or learn that shortcuts blindly followed may contain death pits.

And hacking is even worser. A Hacker can hack any system if he has the brains, and no OS can prevent a real human hacker from hacking a machine.

And once again, windows and macintosh are ofcource, really really bad. Windows is as you all know, inscure. But Mac on the other hand, was made out of the world's most secure OS during that time, FreeBSD. But its code was disected, and parts removed to make it "Simple". This resulted in many vulnerabilities, in places like the Dock. They are still not learning to remove some "easy to use features" and make a pro version of mac(pun intended) for the paranoid, and at the same time also allow boot through the insecure(read "current") version of mac for the lazy, foolish and stupid.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yes Exactly.. I know the answer, I deleberately asked the question so that we can debate more on this. lets hear more from you guys. And what about SUID executables? SUID programs can be used to harm a computer isnt it?


if you're so paranoid then it's time to look at things like SELinux, AppArmor, BSD jails, extended ACL's, grsec, RSBAC, etc.
Time to switch to gentoo *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Security_features ?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> mac is next to win in virus infestation, though much more secure.


What does that got to do with what I posted or related to the topic? Anyway, I don't install AV, Anti Spywares, Firewalls, Anti Browser hijackers, Anti {insert whatever is available} in my PC. Even on a Window Machine. Heck, I don't even update the OS fixes that MS releases^. I don't format my PC like junkies every 6 months. I would have formatted my 8 year old PC not more than 15 times. Some for updating (I started out with Windows 98 SE). 


^ - Expect Mac OS X, you might get additional features or some bugs quashed.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> What does that got to do with what I posted or related to the topic? Anyway, I don't install AV, Anti Spywares, Firewalls, Anti Browser hijackers, Anti {insert whatever is available} in my PC. Even on a Window Machine. Heck, I don't even update the OS fixes that MS releases^. I don't format my PC like junkies every 6 months. I would have formatted my 8 year old PC not more than 15 times. Some for updating (I started out with Windows 98 SE).
> 
> 
> ^ - Expect Mac OS X, you might get additional features or some bugs quashed.


thats all because you are you._

I_ on the other hand, am really really paranoid. I have home security checks personally for who ever comes in and goes. I sleep with a stick, a fully loaded with steel bullets air gun, or with all doors bolted. I take insanely high level of precautions in PCs too. Then there is the fact that I have blackmail packages against anyone who has discovered a rare and un spread secret about myself. I just can't help it. I _need_ security, and that at an eXtremely high level. Security _was_ one of the main reasons I made the switch from windows to linux.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

This silly, idiotic topic is growing growing growing and growing.....

Two mods have posted here but why don't any of them close this topic ? huh


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> This silly, idiotic topic is growing growing growing and growing.....
> 
> Two mods have posted here but why don't any of them close this topic ? huh



Then  "Can Linux Security be Broken?" be a good topic?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> Then  "Can Linux Security be Broken?" be a good topic?


Yeah somewhat. Antivirus for Linux is foolishness.


----------



## hullap (Feb 5, 2008)

the topic is jus lik givin a DIAPER to *www.fairfieldweekly.com/sortable/image/Rambo.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Yeah somewhat. Antivirus for Linux is foolishness.


In your Dreams. Antivirus, or atleast a script identifyer, which can identify what harm a script can do and inform the user, can be veeeery useful indeed.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> In your Dreams. Antivirus, or atleast a script identifyer, which can identify what harm a script can do and inform the user, can be veeeery useful indeed.


first of all, any app can't damage a Linux box unless it is run by root !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

Baah.. all you guys scared the thread starter!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 5, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Baah.. all you guys scared the thread starter!!!


Did he tell that to you ?!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

^^^ isn't it obvious with the kind of posts and replies?? He just asked a simple question about anti-virus and linux


----------



## kalpik (Feb 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yes Exactly.. I know the answer, I deleberately asked the question so that we can debate more on this. lets hear more from you guys. And what about SUID executables? SUID programs can be used to harm a computer isnt it?
> 
> How does a computer get infected or hacked be it windows or *nix? .. this is also a delebrate question.


Yea sure.. I can write a script saying rm -rf / but wont i need your root password to run it? How would i get that? That's what makes linux secure.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Yea sure.. I can write a script saying rm -rf / but wont i need your root password to run it? How would i get that? That's what makes linux secure.


exactly.. isnt it possible that any regulay user will just enter the password thinking its just another script? .. and just settings the x bit will make it executable. so any novice user would think its just another program which wants permission.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 6, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Yea sure.. I can write a script saying rm -rf / but wont i need your root password to run it? How would i get that? That's what makes linux secure.


I think rm -Rf / isn't allowed.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

Charan said:


> exactly.. isnt it possible that any regulay user will just enter the password thinking its just another script? .. and just settings the x bit will make it executable. so any novice user would think its just another program which wants permission.


there is no cure to Stupidity.
This is like One night Theif comes to your house, find the door locked.

then you come & give him the keys

then he steals & runs.
You say, the lock is not secure

If a user is stupid, then let him face the consequences of stupidity, one should not pity on him.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2008)

Charan said:


> exactly.. isnt it possible that any regulay user will just enter the password thinking its just another script? .. and just settings the x bit will make it executable. so any novice user would think its just another program which wants permission.


ANd with SELinux running, it will do 0 damage to all the files protected by SELinux. Most home users don't need that kind of security, but if you do then you can as well install these extra security.


----------

